

The new Task Queue API on Google App Engine - jcsalterego
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/06/new-task-queue-api-on-google-app-engine.html

======
marram
We've had a home-brewed solution for a while. PendingNotification(s) that get
processed by a cron task that runs every minute. The PendingNotification has
all the data the cron task needs to execute it.

Actually, for a while, GAE didn't even have cron tasks. So we were kicking off
stuff using silent ajax calls from clients.

------
uggedal
Not usable for my needs due to a maximum of 10,000 insertions per day and 10
executions per second.

~~~
siavosh
agreed. ever since i started playing around with GAE, i keep getting
disappointed at the fine print of its limitations. its almost useless to do
any kind of meaningful reporting from the datastore and i'm sure even this
task api as you mentioned will keep hammering away at my sanity.

but with that said, i still play with it since i have faith it'll mature into
a full platform. and if nothing else, it's a free hosting service for
experimental websites, bringing down the barrier to entry officially to zero.

------
tybris
Why not just offer persistent threads?

------
siavosh
about time

